# Bill Cooper and 90s right wing politics (where we got the phrase "wake up, sheeple")



## bip (Nov 27, 2021)

if youre american, right wing politics in the 90s are extremely worth looking at.
at the time the us government considered it the number one threat to national security.
neo nazis were not prevalent in right wing politics, they were still considered a radical fringe that nobody really agreed with (they were SOCIALISTS! lol)
there are instances of neo nazis coming to militia meetings trying to be friendly and them being kicked the fuck out.
what changed in 20 years? how did the biggest threat to the us government end up being used by it to supress dissent?

the waco bombing is also extremely significant because of its use as a message to any right wing groups or religious radicals. (the atf burned several children alive, it was similar to the MOVE bombing)
this may be common knowledge but the Oklahoma city bombing was allegedly revenge for the waco attack. (allegedly)

read Behold, a Pale Horse
the wu tang clan recommends it highly

also every episode of the hour of the time can be found here

http://hourofthetime.com/milton-wil...-bill-cooper-hour-of-the-time-mp3-collection/worth noting also that Bill Cooper was extremely anti cop and even killed one before his death
beat that



http://www.hourofthetime.com/bcmp3/695.mp3heres an episode about the police

you can also find the 9/11 broadcast here
all of this is extremely useful for finding orientation here.


----------



## bip (Nov 27, 2021)

i think its really worth noting how much 9/11 changed the landscape.


----------



## bip (Nov 27, 2021)

we are in a one world totalitarian state.


----------



## texastraveler (Nov 27, 2021)

bip said:


> there are instances of neo nazis coming to militia meetings trying to be friendly and them being kicked the fuck out.
> what changed in 20 years?


i think neo-nazis took advantage of the internet's proliferation. the internet gave them a means to blast their message anonymously and free of consequence, as well as creating a bunch of isolated weirdos to recruit.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 27, 2021)

I dunno about that. The Christian identity movement, militia's and neo-nazis have been a revolving door in this country for decades now. CIM isn't Nazi in name, but they essentially believe all the same shit and have big ties to Aryan prison gangs. The compound Randy Weaver met the fed at had big ties to the Aryan Nations. McVeigh supposedly visited a CIM compound in OK right before the OKC bombing, they had people at Waco, ect... Bill was a fucking crack head, I wouldn't take anything he said too seriously.

https://www.middlebury.edu/institut...ns/christian-identitys-new-role-extreme-right
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Identity


----------



## NewMexicoJim (Nov 28, 2021)

Neo nazis are racists. KKK in new clothes, rebranded for a new generation with the help of social media. 

Militias have always been around. The Order of Assassins in ancient Persia, the Minutemen of the Revolutionary War, the Mormons who had formed the equivalent of a small nation state before joining the union, Nazis, the KKK, Branch Davidians, etc, were all groups formed to oppose what they saw were intolerable issues in society. Whether for religious, political, racial or other issue, militias are a magnet for the lost, the disenchanted, the lonely who feel empowered by the exclusionary ideology offered by these groups. Plus they get to play with guns. Nothing new going on here. Same song, different verse....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 17, 2021)

@bip has been banned for posting wingnut conspiracy shit / race segregation bullshit


----------

